# My L1 and Mythos setup



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally getting around to it - here is my new (well comparably) setup of my L1 and you can just see my mythos on the side. A perfect match I would have to say and, following the mythos mod to stop clumping, able to consistently produce excellent shots - limited only by my ability.

I have also recently upgraded to a VST 18g ridgeless basket and have not looked back since (possibly a slight improvement in the cup - a significant improvement in the buildup of coffee grounds around the screen).


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice setup.... Enjoy !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ditto Snakehips ^^

Really fab set up


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

this is a sweet setup you have there. Out of curiosity, how did you mod the mythos to stop it clumping and have you got any pics of the modification?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet setup mate


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would imagine that the mod is the clump crusher. The original Mythos clump crusher was a series of 'fingers' of varying length where the new clump crusher has a V edge to the plastic.

Bella Barista sell it https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=clump+crusher - the best upgrade you can make to a Mythos


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

are you sure you have a Mythos and am just not trying to kid us....LOL


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> are you sure you have a Mythos and am just not trying to kid us....LOL


I think it's a Mignon wrapped in silver cardboard


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> I think it's a Mignon wrapped in silver cardboard


Funnily enough, with my glasses on I can just see it peeking out of the corner!


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

its a very big hand grinder


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

The one thing I would really love is to replace the monster hopper on the mythos with the smaller one from the mythos one - reduce the tower of grinding doom to something a little more manageable. I am fairly sure it would be compatible but have had no luck in finding one.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Shady

They are compatible, I know this as I have one in mine, however... Not cheap: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mythos-grinder-hopper-lid-1517.html

You could always go down the route of cutting your original hopper down and then fitting a custom wood lid, do a search for a thread on just this.

Hope of help (albeit not on your wallet, if it's any help they are cheaper now than they used to be)

John


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

£119 for a couple of bits of plastic - that is crazy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shady said:


> £119 for a couple of bits of plastic - that is crazy!


See if someone will 3d print if for you for less.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its not cheap but the grinder is less imposing with the short hopper. Some don't like the fact that the lid isn't see through - I don't have an issue with the metal lid.

I guess its a case of where do you stop. A decent used Mythos plus the short hopper is getting towards used Mythos one territory


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with the "less imposing" point - the mythos looks like a beast. I am half tempted sometime to see if I can somehow cut down the sides of the big hopper and then just screw in a holder of some kind into the top. It is nice to be able to see inside but not essential - I only ever load it with enough for the number of coffees I am making to avoid the beans getting old due to sunlight and air (i usually close the bag of beans and leave it in the fridge).


----------

